
Exercise as a weight-loss strategy - nopinsight
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/09/well/eat/exercise-as-a-weight-loss-strategy.html
======
Wellacopia
Great article about the constrained model of energy expenditure:
[https://www.vox.com/2016/4/28/11518804/weight-loss-
exercise-...](https://www.vox.com/2016/4/28/11518804/weight-loss-exercise-
myth-burn-calories) I think I read before that weight loss is 70% diet and 30%
exercise or something like that.

